# Pet store fun



## DTS (Oct 19, 2010)

I got a craving to buy Jasmine a FL gator jersey and we went to PETCO and Petsmart to see if they had any. 
We went to PETCO first and they didn't have a big enough one, so i decided to run to Petsmart for some toys.
I knew they have adoptions every saturday but i only thought it was just afew cages in the back by the dog food
I was so wrong. 5 or 6 resuce groups were stationed around and there was about 100 people crawling all over the store and about 60 dogs there, inside the store along the isles with shoppers or in cages waiting to be adopted around every corner. Kids all over, running screaming, dogs barking and going all over the place.
It was a madhouse, i have never seen petsmart so packed before
Jasmine took it like a champ!:hug:
She took everything in stride walking right up against cages of barking dogs, peoples' pets getting away from their owners and sniffing her, hackling barking dogs on flex leads, little kids all over.
She only barked once while we were speaking with the head of a pitbull rescue that we gave our agility equipment to.
Im so proud of her :wub:. I was a bit nervous she would get overwhelmed but she did amazing and got some nice toys out of the deal too:happyboogie:
now if she could just act that way when people come over....


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

thats excellent...


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Excellent!

My trip to the pet store last night involved my pup barking and growing at a stuffed Husky toy.


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

Awesome. 

My trip to the pet store today involved a 12 year old dog who forgot her leash manners and decided to sniff everything, heedless of her attached anchor. She did, however, mind her manners when she met a cute little green-cheeked conure. Actually, she couldn't have cared less, she just wanted to sniff around.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Wow! Great job Jasmine!




angelas said:


> Awesome.
> 
> My trip to the pet store today involved a 12 year old dog who forgot her leash manners and decided to sniff everything, heedless of her attached anchor. She did, however, mind her manners when she met a cute little green-cheeked conure. Actually, she couldn't have cared less, she just wanted to sniff around.


lol! Sounds like you got "owned". When they get to be that age, it should be ok to bend the rules every now and then.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Awesome job for your pup!

I do have to say though, garnet and gold is sooooo much better than icky orange and blue.  lol Yes, I am a die hard 'Noles fan!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i say she can act anyway you train her to act when
people come over. i say she can act anyway you train 
her to act when people come over. did i say she can
act anyway you train her to act when people come over.



DTS said:


> I got a craving to buy Jasmine a FL gator jersey and we went to PETCO and Petsmart to see if they had any.
> We went to PETCO first and they didn't have a big enough one, so i decided to run to Petsmart for some toys.
> I knew they have adoptions every saturday but i only thought it was just afew cages in the back by the dog food
> I was so wrong. 5 or 6 resuce groups were stationed around and there was about 100 people crawling all over the store and about 60 dogs there, inside the store along the isles with shoppers or in cages waiting to be adopted around every corner. Kids all over, running screaming, dogs barking and going all over the place.
> ...


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Good job Jasmine. Wear your jersey w/ pride you earned it.


----------



## DTS (Oct 19, 2010)

@doggie dad.. It's a work in progress


----------

